# Emitgrating to Canada in a few years....



## steph206 (Feb 15, 2014)

Good evening,

I will be qualified as mechanical engineer and be specialised in a certain area once my apprenticeship has been complete. I am looking to gain a few years experience and possibly complete a degree in this field.

My partner is a primary school teacher in Scotland.

The questions we have are;

1. Are my partners qualifications recognised in Canada, and if so, how easy would it be to get a job over there. (Including any further education required)

2. If i seen a job vacancy i liked, and applied directly, would I need to support my own visa etc.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

steph206 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I will be qualified as mechanical engineer and be specialised in a certain area once my apprenticeship has been complete. I am looking to gain a few years experience and possibly complete a degree in this field.
> 
> ...


Teachers are not in demand in Canada consequently your partner would have difficulty finding a position.
Îm sorry but I don't understand your second question.


----------



## steph206 (Feb 15, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Îm sorry but I don't understand your second question.




Thanks for the reply.

The second question, im not entirely sure how the process works and what visas are required etc. I currently work for Rolls Royce and would try to search for a job through their recruitment first of all. This would be at our Montreal factory. If that idea falls through and I decided to search for another engineering job, would i need sponsored (if this applies) and would it be up to the company to support my application.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

steph206 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The second question, im not entirely sure how the process works and what visas are required etc. I currently work for Rolls Royce and would try to search for a job through their recruitment first of all. This would be at our Montreal factory. If that idea falls through and I decided to search for another engineering job, would i need sponsored (if this applies) and would it be up to the company to support my application.


Moving here with Rolls-Royce would involve an in-company transfer, assuming the company is permitted to set up a position for you without ensuring no Canadians are available/qualified to do the job.
Otherwise you'd need to find approved pre-arranged employment.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You should also be aware tha "Engineer" is a regulated profession in Canada

Even graduate engineers are required to complete a 4 year "Engineer in Training" program under the supervision of a qualified engineer, check out this site


----------



## Knowb4Ugo (Apr 8, 2013)

steph206 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I will be qualified as mechanical engineer and be specialised in a certain area once my apprenticeship has been complete. I am looking to gain a few years experience and possibly complete a degree in this field.
> 
> ...


Each province and territory of Canada has its own regulatory structure to licence engineers, and to govern the practice of engineering and integrating skilled immigrants. Engineers Canada is the national organization for the 12 provincial and territorial associations that regulate the practice of engineering in Canada.

It is important for you to have a general overview of how your international qualifications may be viewed in Canada and have a general sense of the Canadian labour market and workplace culture. There are many steps that you can take before immigrating to Canada to improve your chances of success to practice your profession here. 

Understand how your profession is practiced in Canada and familiarize yourself with the laws and legislation that governs your profession in the province where you will settle. Know the name of your job in Canada and make a list of potential employers. 

Contact the regulatory association mandated with regulating engineers in the province where you will settle in Canada and enquire about the specific procedure to follow to obtain an Engineer’s permit and to know about the steps in the licensing process that you can take prior to immigrating and afterwards.


----------

